

PicsEngine - beautiful new Cappuccino app for storing and sharing photos - saikat
http://www.picsengine.com/

======
nopal
The site looks very nice, and it's an impressive effort by a one-man shop. I
hope he can get to a break-even point on his Heroku and AWS bills soon (if
he's not there already).

This seems like a hard space in which to compete. Flickr, SmugMug, MobileMe,
and Picasa are all well known and accepted. picsengine doesn't have to offer
more features than those services, but it does have to offer something
different. I like having my desktop photo app serve as my master repository
and having my online gallery reflect a subset of my whole collection. I'm sure
there are others who would like to manage everything "in the cloud," though.

Here's wishing the developer the best of luck.

(It also looks like Heroku is unable to launch the demo site right now.)

~~~
michaelvillar
The demo site is back online. Sorry.

~~~
FluidDjango
I like the action of the site. Looks very interesting.

FYI: When I'm on my pokey DSL I notice something weird in playing your demo
video: when my DSL can't feed data into your video player fast enough, the
player jumps me back to the start of the video (rather than pausing and
signaling that it's buffering).

------
callahad
The copy on the Pricing[0] page is Not Good. For example, under the heading
"Can I leave PicsEngine?" is the answer that "You can leave PicsEngine at any
time. If you stop paying, your account will be disabled and removed."

Great, but can I take my data with me? Including albums and other metadata?
And is it easy to do?

[0]: <http://www.picsengine.com/pricing>

~~~
michaelvillar
Right. You're right. For now, there is nothing implemented in the case someone
leave. Hey, PicsEngine just launched right :) But you're right and that's
something I need to plan.

------
rarrrrrr
Very nice - My wife is the graphic designer for a nonprofit that does
significant fieldwork, and just spent the weekend lamenting the shortcomings
of Flickr and photo database management software in general.

~~~
brlewis
Do tell! What were the biggest shortcomings from her point of view?

------
thomasfl
Michaël, PicsEngine looks AND feel awesome! Have you used any additional
libraries like CappuccinoResource?

Did you ever consider using other tools for making fancy UI, like the UKI
javascript library (<http://ukijs.org/>)? I have site on heroku, in Norwegian,
with handcrafted gradients and sidebars, wanting to switch to something more
robust.

~~~
michaelvillar
Hey. Not I didn't used CappuccinoResource. I considered every tools, but I
think Cappuccino is simply the best for this kind of app right now. Thank you.

------
sgt
Again, I think this is a great new photo sharing site, one of the best one's
I've seen.

Tell me, this site is made in Cappuccino, so I'm curious to know how was your
experience with developing in Objective J and Cappuccino? Did you use 280atlas
for this project?

Keep it up.

~~~
asnyder
This is a bit misleading. The site is not done in Cappuccino, only the actual
picsengine app is in Cappuccino. The actual site is HTML/CSS/jQuery.

~~~
Me1000
I think generally people know that cappuccino is for building applications,
not websites. And there really wasn't much misleading as the discussion was
around the app itself.

------
sgt
Cool. BTW just a little spelling mistake from the Pricing page: "It’s almost
impossible to lost them."

------
olalonde
The CSS/Javascript files give a "Heroku Error" here.

~~~
michaelvillar
Heroku seems down.

